# Tell me something that's...



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

Another game thread I made at the old forums that I thought I'd bring back.

The game basically goes like this: Poster A says "Tell me something that's (insert random adjective here)" (for example, they might say "soft") and Poster B tells them something that fits their description (they might reply "a pillow") and then goes on to say again: "Tell me something that's (whatever)." and it keeps going on from there. So, with that said, let's start.

Tell me something that's shiny.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Swordchucks.

Tell me something that's squishy.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

Edward's Face. =D

Tell me something that's short!


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Edward Elric. :3 *alchemy'd*

Tell me something hueg.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

*could say something naughty, but won't*

A tree!

Tell me something that's ON FIRE.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Nightwish's career. =D

Tell me something that makes you happy.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

my Moonsy.


Tell me something that's prettyful.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

The song I'm listening to. <3 (Slummin' in Paradise - *Mandy Moore*)

Tell me something that's odd.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

Not being sleepy at twenty to two in the morning. D:

Tell me something loud.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

My TV @A@

Tell me something... wet.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

Tentacool.

Tell me something that makes you laugh.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

This

Tell me something cheesey~


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

Stilton.

...What?

Tell me something meme-worthy.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

MUDKIPZ


Tell me something that's rainbowtastic


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Gay love.

Tell me something that's Weeaboo.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

Fangirls, ugh.

Tell me something that's crazy.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Saber from SPPf.

Tell me something that's hungry?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 26, 2008)

Me this morning. =o

Tell me something that makes you dance.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

Romantic comedies. :D

Tell me something that you lothe.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

My dumb brother. >A>

tell me something that's so cute your eyes bleed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

Puppies. 

Tell me something that's pretty.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Rainbows <3

Tell me something that's not funny, unless it is?


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo mama jokes.

Tell me something that needs to be killed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Puns.

Tell me something that's Japanese.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

FMA |D

tell me something beige.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

My bed room walls.

Tell me something that's chocolate covered.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 27, 2008)

Willy Wonka gone wrong :D

Tell me something that's NOT firgalishis.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

Sand.

Tell me something that's highly toxic.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 27, 2008)

Happiness and cyanide :D

Tell me something that's too happy to be a good thing.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

Blissey.

Tell me something explosive.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

Edward Elric when people say he's short.

Tell me someting INSANE!


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 28, 2008)

The abominable snow-man when six condoms of coke pop in his belly.

Tell me something that's da bomb.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

The bomb.

Tell me something that's not capable of failing to be something entirely different from unfunny.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...NONEXISTANCE
Oh wait, that's not it. What I meant to say was...hmmmm...no, not that...argh, never mind.

Tell me something that is creepy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 3, 2008)

Pedophiles.

Tell me something that's disgustingly cute.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

BIDOOF<3 What? I find it cute!

Tell me something...candyish.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 3, 2008)

Candy. :D

Tell me something that's terrible.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

UH, rape. *_* 

Tell me something that's fill of it.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 3, 2008)

The kid who lives down the street from me.

Tell me something that's cooler than a Tyranitar.


----------



## Sansha (Jul 3, 2008)

My Desk.

Tell me something that's dead.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Hitler.

Tell me something that should be dead.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

Osama bin Laden

Tell me something that's better than Pokémon.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 4, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist

Tell me something that's looooooooong


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragonair.

Tell me something that's better than the internet.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

This forum.

Tell me something striped.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

Britny Spears. 

Tell me something that's fishy.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

A fish.

Tell me something that's orange with green spots.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

A sick Charizard

Tell me something that's found in your nose


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Snot.

Tell me something that tastes like a watermelon.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

My hair! X3

Tell me something that sucks worse than a sucker.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

A vacuum cleaner!

Tell me something that's...drumroll-worthy.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 4, 2008)

announcing the winner of a competition.

Tell me something that you love to hate


----------



## Flora (Jul 5, 2008)

Brandon the Pyramid King LADY-MAN! (Annoying classmate of mine who told me that he's a nice guy, but he just like to pick on me.)

Tell me something that's pink and fluffy.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 5, 2008)

Evil poodles >_>

Tell me something that's made of cookie.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

A giant cookie (I've actually made one about a foot in diameter)

Tell me something big.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Wailord.

Tell me something that's green, small, soft and round.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

A green Spheal.

Tell me something that's black.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Pikachu's eyes.

Tell me something that has wings.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 5, 2008)

Those dragons in your signature.

Tell me something that's ugly.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 5, 2008)

rats.

Tell me something that's flyable.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Your avatar (can't say I like it, sorry, no offense to you)

Tell me something that you made up.

EDIT: 200th post!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Zangi(one of my characters)

Tell me something that's edible.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 5, 2008)

Cheese.

Tell me something that's annoying.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 5, 2008)

Bad musicals D:<

Tell me something that's rhythmic.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 5, 2008)

Good musicals.

Tell me something that should be destroyed forever.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Jynx.

Tell me something that should be exalted.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 7, 2008)

anime.       tell me something made out of post it notes


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 7, 2008)

Ten post-it notes.

Tell me something that catches your eye.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

Your avvy, which seems to be a Poochyena wearing glasses o.o

Tell me something that's made entirely of cheese.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 8, 2008)

Astronaught suits.

Tell me something that owns "I'd be like o_O"


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 8, 2008)

"I'd be like >D"

Tell me something that owns Chuck Norris. >D


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 8, 2008)

"What would you do if you were married to __________"
>) I remember now.

Tell me something that owns "What would you do if you were married to Chuck Norris?"


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 8, 2008)

ummm..... a pencil? tell me something made out of macaroni!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 8, 2008)

Pikachu tails.

Tell me something that rhymes with Slowpoke Hat.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

Go Coke Cat?

Tellme something that's larger than an octopus but smaller than the Hindenburg.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 8, 2008)

Um... an R.V.

Tell me something that sounds dirty, but isn't.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

A blowhole. It's part of a whale.

Tell me something that's not Exo-Raikou.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 8, 2008)

me!!!! tell me something gay!


----------



## Aquiana (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke Uchiha!  Tell me something... that I might like!


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Me!

Tell me something that is so amazingly awesome that a whole book can't even describe how amazingly awesome it is.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 8, 2008)

Final Fantasy. <3

Tell me something that's gramatically correct.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

William Shakespeare

Tell me something that's yummy.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2008)

honey.

Tell me something that's dark.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 9, 2008)

A closed drawer.

Tell me something that makes you sleepy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

Heat.

Tell me something that wakes you up.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 9, 2008)

A bucket of water D:

Tell me something that's attacking you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

A mosquito. Grr, annoying pest! ;;Swats;;

Tell me something that's incomprehensible.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

A SPORE 2.

Tell me something that isn't edible for men.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

Birth control pills.

Tell me something that isn't edible for women.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

Pringles Testosterone (naturally)

Tell me something more addictive then Pringles.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

Lays.

Tell me something that's crispy.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

My mousepad.

Tell me something that has nothing to do with the universe.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

Everything outside of it.

Tell me something that's dull.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

A pixel.

Tell me something that tastes like the number 8.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

Eight sandwiches.

Tell me something that tastes like the number 7.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

(eight sandwiches) Seven chicken nuggets ... (12 days of christmas 8D)

Tell me something that tastes like the number six.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Six marshmallows.

Tell me a cute Pokemon.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 9, 2008)

Growlithe

Tell me something that's refreshlingly honest, but would earn you a black eye


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 9, 2008)

Your Exo-Raikou banner in your signature is poorly done. *Hides*

Tell me something that will be garaunteed to stir up controversy.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 9, 2008)

Me naked. :D

Tell me something that's normal.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyday Life

Tell me something that's a job where you shouldn't break into song and dance


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 9, 2008)

President Of The United States

Tell me someone who has hawt toe nails.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

Someone who's put their foot in a toaster.

Tell me something that rhymes with clucking bell.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Fucking hell

Tell me something else that could have rhymed with clucking bell.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

Ducking shell.

Tell me something more hilarious than this.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 9, 2008)

This Video

Tell me something that's Both Funny and Lethal


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

A clown with a chainsaw.

Tell me something that's purple.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 9, 2008)

<----Her 

Tell me something Nightmare Fuel-y


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 9, 2008)

The Letter h!


Tell me something that would be a bad opening line for a medical ad.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

"Ill? Disabled? Injured? Oh, fuck."

Tell me something that's orange.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Aug 9, 2008)

A cat playing with a mouse.

Tell me something that's red.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

Pokemon Blue.

Tell me something that's yellow.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

Pokemon Yellow.

Tell me something that's green.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

Pokemon leaf green.

Tell me something that's Pokemon.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

Pokemon.

Tell me something that's not Pokemon.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

Digimon.

Tell me something that's Mon.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

Pocket Monsters.

Tell me something that's mentally unstable.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

My head.

Tell me something that's stable.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

A horse stable.

Tell me something that is made of milk.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

Milk.

Tell me something that's banana.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

A banana statue.

Tell me something that contains alcohol in it.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

Beer.

Tell me something that can't fly underwater.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

A pigeon.

Tell me something that makes you want to pull your hairs out in frustration.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 10, 2008)

Bald people.

Tell me something that's ironic.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

A fish that can't swim.

Tell me something that's tomato-shaped.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 10, 2008)

A tangerine.

Tell me something that looks like something that it's not.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 10, 2008)

A Mirage

Tell me something that would be a bad topic to open a conversation with


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

How bad somebody's hair looked.

Tell me something that's yellow.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 10, 2008)

The Super Lambannana.

Tell me something made of glass.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 10, 2008)

A Glass

Tell me something that's a statement that will ruin a dinner party


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Aug 10, 2008)

A FOOD FIGHT!!!

Tell me something that's boring.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 10, 2008)

Watching grass grow.

Tell me something that's pure and clean and shiny and white.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 10, 2008)

A Diamond.

Tell me something that you shouldn't say or do when confronted by a street gang


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

Give them the "Fluffy Fingers", which means tickle them.

Tell me something that's made of a smooth material.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Aug 11, 2008)

Blankets.

Tell me something that has chocolate chips in it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

Chocolate chip cookies.

Tell me something with elves in it.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 11, 2008)

Inverloch.

Tell me something that's so cute that you want to puke or destroy it.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

Head-shots.

Tell me something that's full of win.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 11, 2008)

pie
tell me something made out of CAPS LOCK BUTTONS.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

THIS!

Not THIS!

Tell me something that's something.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 11, 2008)

something
tell me something that is nothing


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know. Thought?

Tell me something that can't fly .


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

Pies.

Tell me something that's pie-like.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

Pies.

Tell me something that keeps repeating in the thread.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

The constant PIE!

Tell me something that's pie.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 11, 2008)

Pie.

Tell me something that's new.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

Blueberry pie.

Tell me something thats red.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

Money, to buy pie's with :D

Tell me something about pony's.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

Money, to buy pie's with :D

Tell me something about pony's.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

An apostrophe in the right place (I'm horrible for doing that ;_;)

tell me something that's annoying.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

PIE!

Tell me something that's vghkjdftygkfytgkvuykhj


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 12, 2008)

asjflakjfdlkajfdklajflkd.

Tell me something that's ugly beyond all belief.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

My many personality's. 

Tell me something that's bad.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 12, 2008)

Discrimination.

Tell me something that's toxic.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 12, 2008)

Poison.

Tell me something that's small and fluffy.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 12, 2008)

A vole.

Tell me something you can that that isn't pie.


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 12, 2008)

banana.

Tell me if the following sentence is true or false - "This sentence is false."


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Computers that don't like to work.

Tell me something that's just like me.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Captain Poster, master of posting stuff on forums.

Tell me something that's like a dog, but like a cat that's demented and un-furry.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Babies.

Tell me something that has epic flavour.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Pie!

Tell me something that's fail.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Your life.

Tell me something that is-


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

A-

Tell me something that makes rape happen.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Rapists.

Tell me something that is the walrus.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

The eggman.

Tell me something that is WOOOOOOO!


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

The game >=D

Tell me something that you just lost.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

The game ;_;

Tell me something that isn't the game.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Losing the game.

Tell me something that is si tah gnihtemos em llet.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

A mirror.

Te me something that is annoying.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Losing the game.

Tell me something that you think about me.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Funny.

Tell me something that you don't think about me.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Mean.

Tell me something that you don't think about me.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Stupid.

Tell me something you think about someone else.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Funny and stupid.

Tell me something that you think about that one guy. You know the one I mean.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool, I think.

Tell me something you don't know.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

The air speed velocity of an unladen swallow.

Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

The air speed velocity of an unladen swallow=100mph (not true)

Tell me something that's.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Something that's.

Tell me something that's not fun at all.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

Watching air move.

Tell me something that's extrema!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 17, 2008)

War of the Monsters 8)

Tell me something that rolls around for a living.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 17, 2008)

Jigglypuff in the Super Smash Bros series? XP

tell me something that's fun.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 17, 2008)

Watching Whose Line is it Anyway?

Tell me something that you wish you hadn't said to the President.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 18, 2008)

"Frankly, my dear sir, you're ruining our country and plunging our economy to the ground." If I said that to him, I would wish I didn't say it, because who knows what he would do. D:

Tell me something you wish you could say to the President without facing the consequences.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 18, 2008)

WTF man?

Tell me something you'd tell your hypothetical kid without conscience.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 18, 2008)

"Son, I was having sex with some betch and you were formed."

Tell me something more lolsome then War of the Monsters.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

Watching You've Been Framed.

Tell me something that is really cold.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Pingu.

Tell me something worth living for.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

Pokémon!

Tell me something that is really warm.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Children.

Tell me something disturbing.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 19, 2008)

My thoughts.

Tell me something pregnant.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 19, 2008)

A male seahorse.

Tell me something that's haunted.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 19, 2008)

A spooky house.

Tell me something that's big, hairy, has 16 legs, and can give you an STD.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 19, 2008)

my aunt (had a birth defect)
Tell me something made out of chicken legs.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 21, 2008)

A model built out of chicken legs.

Tell me something that's both a compliment and something that will get your face slapped.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Been decapitated lately?

Tell me something that's objectionable.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 21, 2008)

Phoenix Wright. 

Te me something that smells bad.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 21, 2008)

You.

Tell me something that you love.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 21, 2008)

A girl I know...

Tell me something that's depressing.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Eeyore.

Tell me something that is worth poking in the eye.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 23, 2008)

Eeyore.

Tell me something that isn't Eeyore.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 23, 2008)

The Hand.

Tell me something that's in love.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 23, 2008)

Romeo

Tell me something that's a really, really, bad time to break into spontaneous song and dance.


----------



## Sapphiron (Aug 23, 2008)

Uh, a funeral? Or when you're being held hostage.

Tell me something that's asinine.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 24, 2008)

Children. xD

Tell me something worth feeling around for in the dark.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 24, 2008)

Yourself. :D

Tell me something that's not worth finding in the dark.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 24, 2008)

The monster under your bed.

Tell me something fluffy.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 24, 2008)

Fluffy the Flood! :D

Tell me something that's squeaky.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 24, 2008)

you, when I jump up and down on you for calling me Marco. I am Rachel, dangit! RACHEL! (ya know, before she DIED.)

Tell me something that's springy.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 25, 2008)

A spring.

Tell me something that's feminine.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 25, 2008)

Perfume

Tell me something that's not the best thing to say or do when you're pulled over by a cop.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 25, 2008)

"Don't look in the trunk!"

Tell me something that has no tact whatsoever.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 3, 2008)

thinking that I would look better by bringing back this thread

tell me something that's strange to hear form the little voice in your head.


----------



## o_O (Sep 3, 2008)

"Be lazy. Be very lazy...."

Tell me something that's a normal thing to hear from George Bush.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 3, 2008)

nucular
Tell me something that has numerous appendages


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 3, 2008)

Octillery! 
Tell me something that's difficult.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 3, 2008)

through the fire and the flames on expert. (guitar hero)
Tell me something that's vomiting.


----------



## o_O (Sep 3, 2008)

A random kid in Africa right now. And YOU could be stopping them. With a donation of 10 cents a day, you can...
Tell me something that can breathe fire.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 4, 2008)

My sister when I bother her.

Tell me something that has no arms but four legs.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 4, 2008)

Kitty :D

Tell me something that should have an evolution.
*cough*heracross*cough*


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

Any single-evolution Pokemon BESIDES Heracross. 
Tell me something that John McCain looks like.


----------



## Elfin (Sep 4, 2008)

Green striped rabbit with two butts.

Tell me something that is amazing-rific-ful!!


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

That laser beam made of pie over there.
Tell me something that is black, white, and red/read all over.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 4, 2008)

Evoli said:


> Green striped rabbit with two butts.
> 
> Tell me something that is amazing-rific-ful!!


(Or the Cheat when he ticks off Strong Bad.)

A skunk with a diaper rash... OR:

A newspaper.


Tell me something that needs to change.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

Me.
Tell me something that's really annoying.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 4, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK

Tell me something really sweet <3


----------



## Dragon_night (Sep 4, 2008)

Juice powder. And lots of it :D

Tell me something that's cheesy.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

Cheese Whip. XD
Tell me something that Ash Ketchum did before Pokemon.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 4, 2008)

He was being drawn.

Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

Pie comes in more flavors than you think.
Tell me something Brock will do after Pokemon.


----------



## Dragon_night (Sep 4, 2008)

Turn gay and start hitting on Oak.

Tell me something no one will do after Pokemon.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

Catch 'em all. There's too many.
Tell me something that will taste like pie besides pie.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 4, 2008)

Pie flavored gum.

Tell me something.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 4, 2008)

something. :D

tell me something... wiggly.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 4, 2008)

Wigglytuff :D
Tell me something blue.


----------



## Maron (Sep 4, 2008)

a blueberry

tell me something funny


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 4, 2008)

You've only got four minutes to save the world.

Tell me what is t3h ub3rpwnzz0rz


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesomesauce.

Tell me something cute and fluffy.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 4, 2008)

Jigglypuff.

Tell me something that's big and blue and silver.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

A big blue-and-silver colored ball.
Tell me something that pwns.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 4, 2008)

chocolate chip cookies (the soft ones I mean)
Tell me something that makes a good projectile.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

A missile.
Tell me something that smells like how you currently smell.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 4, 2008)

Me

Tell em something that's a catchphrase doomed to fail epicly


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 4, 2008)

"because I am in love with myself"
Tell me something that might not be cheesy.


----------



## o_O (Sep 4, 2008)

Blue cheese, because it is not real cheese.
Tell me something that is SO 5 years ago.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 4, 2008)

September 4, 2003.
Tell me something that is completely unreal.


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

Unreal Tournament
Tell me something made famous by YouTube.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 5, 2008)

Rick Roll. Need I say more?
Tell me something that's not.


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

John McCain.
Tell me something that's awesome.


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

A wedding.
Tell me something that's stupid.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 5, 2008)

the above double post. 
Tell me something that makes monkeys dance.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 5, 2008)

An excited Monferno.

Tell me something that sings and is not a Pokémon.


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

Humans
Tell me something that farts a lot.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 5, 2008)

a Wario-worshipping Nidorino.
Tell me something that exists.


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

Me.
Tell me something that eats pie.
(BTW I didn't double post... Did someone delete their post? Because I swear there was something there before...)


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 5, 2008)

the aforementioned Nidorino, only at an all-you-can-eat-buffet.
Tell me something that will distract the Nidorino. 
(Don't look at me)


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

A red flag.
Tell me something lagging besides my computer.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 5, 2008)

the last-place racer.
Tell me something robotic.


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

A Mars Rover.
Tell me something I don't want to know.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 5, 2008)

You're gonna die next Tuesday.
Tell me something worth pondering.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 5, 2008)

Did the cicken _really_ come before the egg?

Tell me something that's a bad reason to hold a press conference for.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 6, 2008)

Hillary Clinton

Tell me something that's retarded but awesome.


----------



## o_O (Sep 6, 2008)

Hot-dog eating contests.
Tell me something that is stupid and belongs in a mental hospital.


----------



## DarkeLourd (Sep 6, 2008)

GW Bush.
Name something that beats Chuck Norris.


----------



## o_O (Sep 6, 2008)

Nothing beats Chuck Norris.
Tell me something that you can't believe isn't butter.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 6, 2008)

The "I can't believe it's not butter" product.

Tell me something that's strange to find beautiful


----------



## o_O (Sep 6, 2008)

Trees. Ionno why.
Tell me something that has 4 arms, has a gun on his head, and is 2' 9".


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 7, 2008)

A crazy Machamp that stole a water gun from Blastoise and is now "2.9"

Tell me Pokemon number 133 [hint:username]


----------



## o_O (Sep 7, 2008)

No question so.....

Tell me something that's really ugly.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 7, 2008)

A slimy Grimer.
Tell me pokemon number 133


----------



## o_O (Sep 7, 2008)

Eevee.
Tell me nothing.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 7, 2008)

_______________________________________________
_______________________________________________
_______________________________________________

Tell me something blue.


----------



## o_O (Sep 7, 2008)

A blue marker.
Tell me something dumb.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 7, 2008)

Errr...

Tell me 1+1+1+1+1+1*0=...


----------



## Renteura (Sep 7, 2008)

6? :D
0


Tell me something that's the result of dividing by zero.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 7, 2008)

The end of the universe

Tell me soemthing that's a diet book that never really flew off the shelves


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 7, 2008)

The life of George Bush.

Tell me something useful.


----------



## o_O (Sep 7, 2008)

A Swiss Army Knife. 

Tell me Chuck Norris without saying Chuck Norris.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 8, 2008)

Chuck Norris. I'm typing, not saying anything.

Tell me something that'll happen to me because of that loophole.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

Chuck Norris will happen to you.
Tell me something that will happen when you get Chuck Norris'd.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll feast on your flesh when you sleep. >.>

(I would have said 'Round House Kick')

Tell me something regretful.

Edit: Ahh! Got there before me.

You will die. Twice.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

:D I beats people.

No question, so I ask:
Tell me something that is the creator of all evil.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Darkrai.

(Actually, I asked:)

Tell me something regretful.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

OH WHOOPS! Sorry for skipping your question. Can that be something regretful? I regret not reading your post carefully? Yeah? Okay.

Tell me something that has eyes.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 8, 2008)

y*peace symbol* p. (Homestarrunner)

That's fine for the regretful thing. :P

Tell me something mistaken.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm...... Chuck Norris. People are just jealous that he's a superhuman XD.

Tell me something unusual.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Chuck Norris. (While we are on that topic, I made this great post on 'You Laugh You Lose' with a ton of amazing jokes about him.)

Tell me something that is supernatural.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

UFOs.

Tell me something that is Chuck Norris.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Death.

Tell me something overactive.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

The Spoink in my avatar.

Tell me something with ADHD.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Percy Jackson (and the Olympians. XD great series.)

Tell me something waddl'ng.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm.... Chuck Norris? Or Ditto. They can both be what they want to be.
Tell me something soft on the inside, but hard on the outside.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 8, 2008)

A snail in a shell.

Tell me something that kills you on contact.


----------



## o_O (Sep 8, 2008)

Nuclear Shit. But like, REALLY nuclear shit.

Tell me something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 8, 2008)

"Something".

Tell me something blue and round.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 8, 2008)

A blueberry.

Tell me something you can put in a wood chipper that isn't wood.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 8, 2008)

snow.

Tell em soemthing that's difficult to say with a straight face


----------



## Renteura (Sep 8, 2008)

cheese?

Something thats the stupidest uber.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

Wobbuffet (If you count it as one), otherwise the 3 Elves. Or maybe the Regis.

Tell me something Chuck Norris.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 9, 2008)

Who's Chuck Norris?

Tell me something that bites you when you hug it.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 9, 2008)

A hungry Munchlax. Or an insane California. California is very huggable, you know :3

Tell me something that can poke you as many times in a row that a centimeter is to an inch, times 100.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 9, 2008)

New Hampshire.

Tell me something that you can press and explode your mushroom pizza.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 9, 2008)

An explosive toadstool.
 Now Cryptica, don't answer this, because it's cheating. Let the other people use their imagination.

Tell me something that's black and white and red and green all over.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

Ummmm...... An Oreo with blood splattered on it that has mold growing also on it.

Tell me something that's yellow and brown and red and pink and blue and red and silver and magenta and purple all over.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 9, 2008)

If Magenta and Blue from Blue's Clues had a baby with The Wiggles, then it picked up a quarter and a penny.

Tell me something.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay. Here's something: this sentence.

Tell me.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 9, 2008)

Me.
Tell me something I don't know


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 9, 2008)

Something I don't know

Tell me something that's a humanoid venus flytrap.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 9, 2008)

A Carnivine with arms? :D

Tell me something that's small and blue but you can't pick it up.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 9, 2008)

A curled Sandslash after falling in a bucket of Blue Shrinking paint.

Tell me something that's yellow and purple.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 9, 2008)

A banana with purple stripes.

Tell me something that's *not* striped.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 9, 2008)

A tiger that got it's stripes scared off. By me. *Bwahahaha!* *CoughCough* excuse me.

Tell me something that needs to be put down.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 9, 2008)

My cousin's dog D=

Tell me something that's super.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 9, 2008)

Man.

Tell me something shiny.


----------



## Mudkipz (Sep 9, 2008)

A penny.

Tell me something that's Sparta.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 9, 2008)

Sparta

Tell me somethign that's difficult to sell door-to-door


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 9, 2008)

Rabid Weasels. Or door-to-door salesmen.

Tell me something peachy.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 9, 2008)

Freakish, genetically-altered watermelon-peach hybrids.

Tell me something that's utterly insane.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 9, 2008)

The Joker

Tell me something that's a strange opening line for a political campaign


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 9, 2008)

"What do you mean I'm on the air? Turn that f*****g thing off!"

Tell me something Sparkly. With a Capital.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

The eyes are glued.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 9, 2008)

...Eh? I believe you thought that this was Caption the Avatar above you, no?


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I must have mistaken them. Or maybe my brain's just dead. So sorry! 

Continuing on: The United States of Discoballia.

Tell me something stupid, like me.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 9, 2008)

A drunken Slowpoke. 

Tell me something hot.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

The desert in the summer day.

Tell me something cute.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 9, 2008)

Spinarak.

Tell me something sexy.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

Right Said Fred.

Tell me something weird.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Ludicolo.

Tell me Ludicolo.


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Ludicolo. 

Tell me something Chuck Norris=Lombre without angering either one of them.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

I have no idea what you meant by that, so no.

Tell me something that's got emotion dripping out its pores and it thought it would let you know.


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn's Piplup.

Tell me something that's funny.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

This.

Tell me something that's.


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

.
Tell me something that sinks into the ground when it faints.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

mudkipz

Tell me mudkipz


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

MUDKIPZ!!!!! ZOMG MUDKIPZ!

Tell me something.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Something.

Tell me a word. Any word at all.


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Lard.

Tell me something that   is this._                                                                                     .


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

this._ .

Tell me a word that starts with "U."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Ubiquitous. 

Tell something that's gonna be a long long time/till touch down brings me round again to find/I'm not the man that they think I am at home/oh no no no.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Rocket Man.

Tell me a word that starts with "Un."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Uninspiring.

Tell me something that is Cookie Monster.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Cookie Monster.

Tell me a word that starts with "Unc."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Uncourageous.

Tell me something that's very random.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

AWettlerjtrwtuoe5t35ty05gujgGJ$%G$%UG(urgR*Gm$(nt*_n$t

Tell me a word that starts with "Unce."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceasing

Tell me something that's in your head right now.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

My skull.

Tell me a word that starts with "Uncer."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceremonious.

Tell me a reason why Zim Del Invasor is asking all these random questions.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

They aren't random, I'm waiting for a certain answer.

Tell me a word that starts with "Uncere."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceremonial?

Tell me something that is ZOMG! worthy.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Something that is ZOMG! worthy.

Tell me a word that starts with "Uncerem."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceremoniousness?
Tell me something. Anything.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

"Weird Al" Yankovic's album "Poodle Hat."

Tell me a word that starts with "Unceremo."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceremonious[insert suffix here]?

Tell me the word the Zim Del Invasor is asking us to guess.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

the word the Zim Del Invasor is asking us to guess.

Tell me a word that starts with "Unceremoni."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

A word that starts with "Unceremoni."

Tell me something I can't guess right now -_-


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

The capital of Peru.

Tell me a word that starts with "Unceremonio."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceremoniousnessly
Tell me.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

.

Tell me a word that starts with "Unceremonious."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

A word that starts with "Unceremonious."

Tell me a Butterfree.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Me.

Tell me a word that starts with "Unceremoniousl."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Unceremoniously.

Tell me how to spell Grammar.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

Grammar.

Tell me something that starts with the letter "S."


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Superlative.

Tell me something I thought I guessed 5 minutes ago but apparently didn't.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 11, 2008)

A something I thought I guessed 5 minutes ago but apparently didn't of course.

Tell me a pokemon that is water type and is awesome...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 11, 2008)

Vaporeon.

Tell me something that's pink, square and has green dots.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 11, 2008)

A Box painted with pink and green paint

tell me something that's a strange opening line for an infomercial


----------



## o_O (Sep 11, 2008)

"In need of love?"

Tell me what's going be a disturbing movie.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

Saw IV. I can't wait for it to come out =D

Tell me something that's ugly.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

Diarrhea. 
Tell me something that's back and better than ever.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

New Orleans, apparently.

Tell me something that's going to make me happy.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

You win the lottery

Tell me something that eats stuff all day long.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

Me in a room full of babies. >=D

Tell me something that ain't gonna take it, no, it ain't gonna take it, it ain't gonna take it anymore.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

90% of the American people to George Bush

Tell me something that you wish you could do.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

Make headphones magically appear so I could listen to music.

Tell me something that's so delicious, and you enjoy hearing it scream as you bite it.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

Tempura ice cream.

Tell me somebody you would let play yourself in a movie.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

Me, of course.

Tell me. Now.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

OK. Here.

Tell me what the password is. NOW!


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

GOLDEEN need log.

Tell me why (ain't nothin but a heartache)
Tell me why (ain't nothin but a mistake)
Tell me why
I never wanna hear you say
I want it that way


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

Because. Just because.

Tell me something that can get no satisfaction.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

Not me, because I can*'t* get no satisfaction.

Tell me something that sees a red door and that wants it painted black.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

An angry person who wants control of everything.

Tell me something only an idiot would do.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 12, 2008)

Shank themself to see if it tickled.

Tell me something that's not a joke, millions of families suffer every year!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 12, 2008)

Teen pregnancies.

Tell me something that fires lasers and is not shoop da woop.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

Any person in Halo.

Tell me something that is currently typing right now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

Me.

Tell me something that has been done over many years.


----------



## o_O (Sep 12, 2008)

Breathing.

Tell me something simple.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 12, 2008)

1 + 1 = 2/ a window

Tell me something that is intriguing


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 13, 2008)

I told you something intriguing[/Intriguing]
Tell me Pokemon 133 and 300


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 13, 2008)

Eevee and SKitty

Tell me something that's strange to hear when you hold a seashell to your ear.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 13, 2008)

the sounds of hell

tell me something thats odd to hear in hell?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 13, 2008)

"Cleanup in aisle 5"

Tell me something that's a strange state motto for a lsicense plate.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

*I note that you guys are using the avatars from my ATC. :D*

"Welcome to Utah. Now please leave."

Tell me something copied.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 14, 2008)

Eevee Rocks!
Tell me something green.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 14, 2008)

This cup I'm drinking from.

Tell me something that's epic.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 14, 2008)

the epic fail of a guy skydiveing with a string 1 mm thick
tell me somthing that is cool


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 14, 2008)

Antartica

Tell em something that's a bad person to be stuck with when an elevator breaks down


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 14, 2008)

britney spears
tell me something that needs decaff


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 14, 2008)

Tea.

Tell me something that's exhausting.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 14, 2008)

running 20 miles,tell me something fluffy


----------



## Lili (Sep 14, 2008)

An Eevee

Tell me something that's going to kill us all in five minutes


----------



## Fredie (Sep 14, 2008)

A meteore,
tell me something that's quick.


----------



## o_O (Sep 14, 2008)

Usain Bolt

Tell me something that's a type of Crudely-Painted Not-So-Funny Plywood Cut Out Folk Art that must be liquidated because of a recent lawsuit. *Shot for Family Guy reference*


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Sep 14, 2008)

Plank.

Tell me something that's cheesy.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 14, 2008)

Old Special effects

Tell me something that's a conversation topic that will derail a dinner party


----------



## o_O (Sep 14, 2008)

Whether person A's but is bigger or person B's.

Tell me something you just said.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 15, 2008)

What the Deuce? This thing won't give! -Patapon

Tell me something rabid.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 15, 2008)

A rabid bear.

Tell me something delicious.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 15, 2008)

A delicious rabid bear. Tell me something smothered.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 15, 2008)

A smothered delicious rabid bear. Tell me something that eats beets.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Children.

Tell me something that eats children.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 15, 2008)

I do.

Tell me something that eats cookies?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 15, 2008)

The old Sesame street character.

Tell me an episode that wasn't funny about Tom Goes to the Mayor.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 15, 2008)

My seizure episode. I had my friend Tom go to the mayor.

Tell me something gigantulon.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 15, 2008)

The Empire State Building

Tell me something that's strange to hear from your doctor


----------



## o_O (Sep 15, 2008)

"You've just been SERVED!"

Tell me something that you have no idea why its popular.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 16, 2008)

Crocs, those little rubber shoees.

Tell me something hip-hoppity.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 16, 2008)

The radio station, it makes you wanna dance.

Tell me something that has got nothing to do with Pokemon


----------



## Dragon_night (Sep 16, 2008)

My IRL friends D:

Tell me something that's cheesy.


----------



## o_O (Sep 16, 2008)

Mozzarella. X3

Tell me something that makes you go "ZOMG!"


----------



## Mercury (Sep 16, 2008)

Being given a Wii and 10 games for free from a Games Shop


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

No question *sigh*.
Tell me something that's unusual to see in a kindergarten.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 17, 2008)

I big fat Panda.
Tell me something that's yummy.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Ice-cream.

Tell me something that isn't alive but kills people for the lulz.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 17, 2008)

A sword.

Tell me something with electromagnetic waves around it that stands on three legs and is purple.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 17, 2008)

A Tripod Robot emitting electromagnetic waves and is painted purple

Tell me something that's a strange Battle Cry


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

"FIGHT FOR MOTHER!"
Tell me something that just popped into your head.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 18, 2008)

"FIGHT FOR MOTHER!"

Tell me something that's never gonna give you up.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 18, 2008)

Family, I suppose

Tell me something that's a strange way for your doctor to test your vision


----------



## Sapphiron (Sep 18, 2008)

Which makes you wanna pee more? Number 1, number 2, or P?

Tell me something that is spicy.


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

Pure capsaicin.

Tell me something unexpected.


----------



## Lili (Sep 19, 2008)

FREDDIE MERCURY IS THE MOST AWESOMEST SINGER PERSON/DEAD GUY EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(actually, if you go to school with me, that's not so unexpected)

Tell me something that's Queen-related.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 19, 2008)

The Queen of England's cousin

Tell me something that's strange to see on a state greeting sign


----------



## o_O (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to [Insert State], Home of the Massacre of [Insert Year, Date, City, or Location]!

Tell me something that makes you go crazy.


----------



## Lili (Sep 19, 2008)

Queen

Tell me something that's about to eat your right hand.


----------



## o_O (Sep 19, 2008)

Hannibal Lecter. *Screams*

Tell me something that was the hottest thing of your time when you were 6.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 19, 2008)

The hottest thing of your time when you were 6? 
Tell me something that's a stupid rock star/model


----------



## ZimD (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd say the Jonas Brothers, but they aren't rock stars, so I can't think of anything.

Tell me a group of three boys that only are famous because of tweenage girls that love Disney channel and can't sing at all and aren't as cute/hot as all of those tweenage girls say and are really just pricks since they spent 30k on a sweet 16 party.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

Gee, i wonder who... The incredibly overrated Jonas Brothers.

Tell me something that's a bad opening line of a perfume ad.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Woah, my toes are green!

Tell me something Spore.


----------



## Dragon_night (Sep 22, 2008)

The planet of flying pizza! D: 

Those darn things keep chasing me around! Those cheesy little-!

Tell me something that's full of cheese and chasing you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 22, 2008)

The flying spaghetti monster! :o

Tell me something that rivals the power of Zexion.


----------



## o_O (Sep 22, 2008)

Chuck Norris. :D
Tell me something that Chuck Norris CAN'T do.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 22, 2008)

See me.

Tell me something that would be helpful to someone starting university


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 22, 2008)

The Sims 2

Tell me something that _won't_ be helpful to someone starting university.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 22, 2008)

Remember your ABC's

Tell me something that would not be helpful to someone starting Kindergarten.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't forget to bring a towel!

Tell me someone that wants to get high.


----------



## o_O (Sep 27, 2008)

My weird friend. I'm serious.

Tell me something that's SO 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 27, 2008)

7:56 PM, at least where I live.

Tell me something that will R.I.P.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 27, 2008)

Veterans of the past wars

Tell me something that's strange to hear over a P.A. system


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 27, 2008)

A wrestling match.

Tell me something that does not have a remake.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 27, 2008)

The wizard of Oz. It's never been remade with fancy shcmancy special effects.

Tell em soemthing that's unusual to find under a Random Cardboard Box


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 27, 2008)

An elephant. Life-sized.

Tell me something that's fun to squish.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 28, 2008)

Bugs.

Tll m smthng tht dsn't hv vwls.


----------



## o_O (Sep 28, 2008)

Ths sntnc. nd th bv sntnc.

Tell me something SPAM!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 29, 2008)

Blueberries are cool, you should try some.

Tell me something that Sephiroth would eat.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 29, 2008)

Cloud.

Tell me something that you have morbid interest in.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 29, 2008)

FFIII right now 8D

Tell me something that Near would eat.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Everything.

Tell me something that Eevee and Skitty would like.

(REVIVED!)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Mudkipz.

Tell me something Togekiss would like.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

A kiss

Tell me something a penguin would like.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

A pen.

Tell me something a keyboard would like.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Keys

Tell me something that's dead


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Me.

Tell me something thats bored.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Me

Tell me something that's funny.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 5, 2008)

An undercooked hamburger's taste.

Tell me something ChuckNorrisy.


----------



## see ya (Dec 5, 2008)

The Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade was Rickroll'd. 

Tell me something that's hilariously depressing.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

The picture from the You Laugh/Aww You Lose threads with the kitten.

Tell me something that needs to be remade.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

A lazy person's bed.

Tell me something old.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

My dad.

Tell me something that is hopeless.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

World Peace.

Tell me something that's new.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

This post.

Tell me something that's hopeful.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

A guy in love.

Tell me something borrowed.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 6, 2008)

My soul.

Tell me something innovative.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

Beer Hats.

Tell me something copyrighted.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Pokémon

Tell me something that's badass.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

Skydiving with a football.

Tell me something that is dorky.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

A Dork

Tell me something that's historical


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 6, 2008)

History books

Tell me something that's big, blue, round and spiky.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

My face.

Tell me something that has eight sides, is round, smells like a pineapple and grows in Kidneys.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

A MacGuffin

Tell me something optimistic


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 6, 2008)

We'll stop Global Warming!

Tell me something that's an unsual subject for interpretive dance


----------



## Spoon (Dec 6, 2008)

Uh, the Electric Slide?

 Tell me something I would like.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

A spoon~

Tell me something that is awesomesauce.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 7, 2008)

Hrr, fruit bats?

 Tell me something that is the color beige.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 7, 2008)

Beige wallpaper

Tell me something that would be an unliekly jeopardy topic involving Hollywood stars


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

My dog Elly.

Tell me something pessimistic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Humans are doomed

Tell me something that's likely to make me feel better


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Sex.

Tell me something that won't make Time Psyduck feel better.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Sex

Tell me something that's nothing to do with sex


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Sexyness.

Tell me something that doesn't involve sex somewhere.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Viruses

Tell me something that's completely different


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 8, 2008)

"BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP. I AM ERROR. PRESS ANY KEY TO RESTART. ...SYSTEM NOT FOUND. INSERT INSTALL DISC. DISC NOT FOUND. PLEASE CONFIRM DISC COVER IS CLOSED. READ ERROR. INSERT BOOT DISC AND PRESS ENTER. NO RESPONSE. SYSTEM MAY BE BUSY OR MELTING INTO SLAG. APPLICATION ERROR. SAVE YOUR WORK AND QUIT. YOU LOST EVERYTHING. WAY TO GO, GENIUS. WAITING FOR PROCESSORS. "404 computer hamsters not found." THREAT LEVEL UPGRADED TO JELLY ROLL 1. DETONATION IMMINENT. BEEBLEBLIP! C:/ run query identification C:/ run insult generator C:/ results: go away yeti-lip! CTRL ALT DEL!"

((Kudos to whoever gets the reference))

Tell me something that would be an unsual use for a baseball


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

As a football

Tell me something you once forgot


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 8, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> As a football
> 
> Tell me something you once forgot


well back in 'nam.....

tell me something that's gay (as in *HAPPY* gay)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

Pikachu XD

Tell me something that's small


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Bacteria

Tell me something that's objective


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Objection!

Tell me something that's dead.


----------



## see ya (Dec 9, 2008)

Elvis.

Tell me something that's extraordinarily mundane.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Something extraordinarily mundane XD

Tell me something awesomely cutefuls~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Togekiss.

Tell me something morbidly cute.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Jigglypuff? XD

Tell me something that lights up.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Wood.

Tell me something ambitiously ambiguous.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambitious frogs XD

Tell me something that's violet


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Violet Beauregarde

Tell me something inhumane.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Letting an animal drown.

Tell me something that's happy so I cheer up


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Togepi

Tell me something ugly


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Probopass.

Tell me something cuter then Togekiss, Eevee, Skitty, Cherrim and Ralts going on a flight together.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Them all going on a flight with Pikachu and Jigglypuff

Tell be something dull


----------



## see ya (Dec 9, 2008)

A butterknife.

Tell me something that's head-exploding.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Counting the pixels of Davy Jones' Crew.

Tell me something epic but generic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

An explosion in a show where it happens every week.

Tell me something you want someone to tell you.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 9, 2008)

You are awesome. You are cool, clever, amazing and um... stuff...

Tell me something that sends me to bed.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

You are feeling very sleepy...

Tell me something which will wake my brain up.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 9, 2008)

No. (Try to figure that one out.)

Tell me something that you think isn't funny at all.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Somebody I am never going to know or know of just died

Tell me something that makes you angry


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 10, 2008)

People who hurt people! (naah, really, they're fine)

Tell me something that is Satanic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Satan

Tell me something odd


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 10, 2008)

The fact that you seem to be watching all of the forum games at once.

Tell me something that is overused.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Cars.

Tell me something neglected


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Ditto.

Tell me something that's popular.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Sex (apparently)

Tell me something that people hate


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Scrollbar sigs.

Tell me something that's weird.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Sea Squirts

Tell me something yet to come.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

English Platinum

Tell me something said before.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Thou shall not kill

Tell me something about where you are


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

It might be in the universe.

Tell me something that is less ambiguous than my statement.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Crabs are Arthropods

Tell me something more practical to your life than my statement.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Homework

Tell me something that is more time-consuming than sleep.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 11, 2008)

Going on the internet.

Tell me something that's eyeburningly hideous.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Acid

Tell me something funny


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Your post. I laughed.

Tell me something boring.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Maths.

Tell me something random


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Flutes

Tell me something logical


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

1+1=2

Tell me something spinny~


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Wheels

Tell me something insane


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

RAWR!

Tell me something that could scare a lion.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

A cannon

Tell me something which rally happened.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

I ate dinner.

Tell me something that's awesome


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Life

Tell me something subjective


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Subjects.

Tell me something rambunctious.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Hooligans

Tell me something using simple words


----------



## Taliax (Dec 11, 2008)

A boy ran.

Tell me something about the forums.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

The forums have many members

Tell me something I should improve


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

Your use of periods.

Tell me something that I don't know.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 12, 2008)

I am this close to being a Butterfree.

Tell me something LARGE.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 12, 2008)

Groudon!

Tell me something that can sing.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 12, 2008)

A nightengale.
Tell me something that has to do with pigs.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 12, 2008)

Pigs might fly. O:

Tell me something that is art-sy.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

"something that is art-sy"

Tell me something more annoying than doing what I just did.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Annoying siblings.

Tell me something that's crazy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Me.

Tell me something emotional.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

You want...me...to tell you something emotional? Really? I'm honored!

Tell me something cheesy.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Chedder

Tell me something dusty


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

Dust bunnies.

Tell me something boring.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 17, 2008)

This late at night.

Tell me something... IN PROGRESS


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 17, 2008)

No. It's a secret.

Tell me an inside joke.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 17, 2008)

The fact that I got your last answer. :D

Tell me something CREEPY


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 17, 2008)

Your post on 'Caption the Avatar'.

Tell me something that's an obscure fact.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

I like Pokemon.

Tell me something that's something.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

A cat.

Tell me something that you hate.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 19, 2008)

Argumentative people that have no point. *Looks at Homosexuality thread*

Tell me something squishy.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 19, 2008)

Your brain. *stabs it with a spork*

Tell me something that's an oxymoron.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 19, 2008)

A smart President.

Tell me something mean.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 19, 2008)

You are the lowest dingleberry on the shittiest asshair in the world.

Tell me something warm.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 19, 2008)

Fire

Tell me something that makes me go to sleep


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 20, 2008)

Ponies.

Tell me somethiNG lovely


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

The background behind Twilight.

Tell me something pleasing.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 20, 2008)

slow violin music.

Tell me something as random as you can rack your brain to think of.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

The treasure dodges a device over the invited adjective.

Tell me something more fun than a random sentence generator.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 20, 2008)

A random paragraph generator.

Tell me something that can get my mind off randomness.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 20, 2008)

A planner.

Tell me something dark.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

The turn the RSP is taking.

Tell me something that is awesomesauce.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 20, 2008)

Snorunt.

Tell me something that isn't Tyranitar.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 20, 2008)

Snorunt.

Tell me something that isn't Tyranitar.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

A Nidorina.

Tell me something thats MarioKart.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 20, 2008)

Bob-omb

Tell me something that's Salad Fingers


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

salad cream!

tell me something thats colourful.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 20, 2008)

Rainbows. ^_^

Tell me something that's scary


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

An Emo.

Tell me something Purple.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 20, 2008)

The book sat in front of me. (Srimad Bhagavatam)

Tell me something that's canine


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

My dog I don't have.

Oh my god, I really don't have much... 


TELL ME SOMETHING THATS IN CAPITAL LETTERS.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 20, 2008)

CAPITAL LETTERS MAKE A SENTENCE LOOK AGGRESSIVE

Tell me something that's quieter.


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

Dead Babies.
Tell me something thats so epic the world could explode.


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

Chuck Norris is not real.

Tell me something that I've never heard before.


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

YOUR MOM!... Oh, wait.....
Tell me something that is musical.


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

HIgh school musical, if that even counts as music....

Tell me something thats mysterious


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

A Mystery movie
Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

wewrtsfadfasdz

Telll me somthing thats curious


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

Curious George.
Tell me something that's special


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

Special Fred.

Tell me something that was posted on page 5 of this thread.


----------



## Jester (Dec 24, 2008)

Words.

Tell me something about jello other than it jiggles


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't ever eaten it.

Tell me something that's fat.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Butter

Tell me something that's sad


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

Death

Tell me something thats shiney,hot and drinks blood


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

A well groomed vampire bat that just came from Jamaica

Tell me something I don't know


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

A flock of crows is calleda murder

Tell me something that eats meat


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

Me!!!!

Tell me something living with no brain cells.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Paramecia

Tell me something I don't know again ((I knew that, Pinestar))


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

That I have a sister named Libby.

Tell me something thats red but not gory.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

A firetruck

Tell me something about evil people


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

they are corrupt.

Tell me something about Luke Rattigan (please ignore if you don't know who he is.)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

*ignores*

Tell me something that pwns all


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 1, 2009)

Chuck Norris
(lol easy)

Tell me something that firefox can't do


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 2, 2009)

suck.

Tell me something that is better than TV


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 2, 2009)

TCoD

Tell me something that's French


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

Fries

Tell me something thats got 4 legs


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Cats?

Tell me something that bores you to no end.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

Watching the fan turn in circles

Tell me something that eats food


----------



## ZimD (Jan 3, 2009)

Don Vito.

Tell me something that's mean.


----------



## celebi (Jan 24, 2009)

a bully

tell me something that can swim


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

Krakens.

Tell me something that can sing Jesus of Suburbia backwards.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 25, 2009)

A tape rewinder.

Tell me something that is awesome.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

Me. I mean.... You.

Tell me something that ruined the UK.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 25, 2009)

Y.

Tell me something cuter than Silkese Terriers.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jan 25, 2009)

Cats

Tell me something that you would do for a Klondike Bar


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

Kill you...(too easy)

Tell me something about pokemon platinum not from serebii.net or pokemon.com (HAH)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 26, 2009)

That Giratina was on the boxart (pokebeach, HAH)

Tell me something obvious.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 26, 2009)

You're on TCoD.

Tell me something that's vauge...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 26, 2009)

He attacked.

Tell me something that beats Probopass at fail.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jan 27, 2009)

Luigi

Tell me something that you love to hate


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 27, 2009)

Teh Daleks.

Tell me something thats reality destroying.


----------



## S.K (Jan 27, 2009)

a anti-matter device.

Tell me something thats sad.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 27, 2009)

dead puppies.

Tell me something... creepy.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

Michael Ignatieff watches you while you sleep.

Tell me something about Radiohead.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jan 30, 2009)

It begins with an R

Tell me something that's an announcement that tends to ruin parties


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jan 31, 2009)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, its time to leave"
Tell me a joke.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

I just came back from a flight to Chicago, and boy, are my arms tired!

Tell me something that's irresistably cute.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 31, 2009)

Kitties.

Tell me something that would be good on a pizza.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Feb 1, 2009)

Nothing

Tell me something that's a version of Hell other than eternal flames


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 1, 2009)

In grown toe nails/whiskers.

Tell me something that makes you more afraid of plants then Audrey II.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

Vervoids.

Tell me something that Samus destroys.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Feb 8, 2009)

Anything that's related to the Space Pirates

Tell me something that you think could have been said during the very first telephone conversation


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, you got the milk?

Tell me something thats spiky and fluffy.


----------

